# Mods for M6



## phoenix1 (Jun 13, 2010)

*I've had a Surefire Magnumlight M6 for about 6-7 years. Nice, strong flash but eats batteries. What mods would you recommend? Already catching hell from the OL about spending too much on toys, so cheap is good. Want to convert to 18650's for sure. *
*LED's or filament? Any info would be duly appreciated.*

*Jay*


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to CPF, phoenix1 

Here are 2 threads on the M6 that will give you some ideas. The threads are nearly 2 years old now and there are further possible options to choose from, but these will give some idea of how versatile this light is:

SureFire M6 rechargeable options – SHOOTOUT (Part 1) 
SureFire M6 rechargeable options – SHOOTOUT (Part 2) 

I'll move your thread to the Incan section.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 13, 2010)

:welcome:
Here's some info (including lots of links) I sent to a 'SF M6' CPFer who has been out of touch for the last few years and dropped by the forums recently, some of which you might find interesting:

----------

The M6 is just legendary. It didn't seem to be as popular a few years ago, but DM51's *awesome* M6 rechargeable shootout thread seemed to rejuvenate the model. Now it seems to be a very popular unit on CPF. I've always wanted one but couldn't quite justify it, and ended up putting together this LED turbohead build instead.

If I did have an M6, I'd probably get Petrev's short tail cup part plus his 6x 17500 holder for it if they are still available. Just about the most energy you can pack into a SF M6 body without changing its length. There is also FM's 3x 18650 Megalenium body for considerably more stored energy, but that body is a little wider than I would like.

It's always good to see the older hands come back to CPF & start posting again. After checking out the SF M6 thread compendium, if you were to create a thread on your M6 & ask for suggestions on 'what to do next', I'm sure you would get lots of suggestions regarding some of the newer M6 developments. :thumbsup:

Two ideas might be the FM1909 bulb in FM's bi-pin adaptor for ~2000 lumens or so, or perhaps the Poor Man's FM1909 (which are ~$1 each) either powered by LiIons or (getting really wierd here) 8x low-self-discharge NiMH *AA*'s in series in a custom-made holder, getting ~1000+ lumens.

There is also the regulated M6 project by wquiles, which I haven't kept up with recently, but is hopefully moving toward fruition. When that's done, it should result in a regulated LiIon battery pack for the M6 (including soft-start and user-selectable output voltages), pretty much a perfect incan setup IMO.

Anyway, I've found the M6 to be a very interesting platform to read about, particularly with the last few years of developments on CPF.

Hope this helps,
K


----------



## 325addict (Jun 14, 2010)

Cheapest, most "sense-making" mod is to take a "2X 18650 holder" by Mdocod.
If you already run an MN20 lamp assembly in your M6, the only thing you need besides this battery holder, are two 18650s and a charger of course.

This battery holder is a drop-in replacement for the stock battery holder. No further modding required 

It doesn't get any cheaper than this, and it makes LOTS of sense! You'll get around one hour of run time.

Don't have any 18650s yet? Then, the cheapest (and still good) option you have is the Trustfire "true 2400mAh" from Deal Extreme. Around $9,- for TWO pieces! Don't waste your money on the even cheaper ones on DX, this is what I would call...hmmm, how do I say that in the right way? Well, you get the point, I'm sure 
Better, of course, are the ones offered by AW. He has very good ones, with 2600mAh capacity, that will even be good when loaded with up to 5 Amps(!) These ones are over $14,- though - a PIECE. They are well worth every penny you spend on them however. Voltage retaining, internal resistance, peak current capability (important when powering up high power INCANS!) and capacity are all top notch. 

If you don't have a charger at the moment and you want a safe, cheap one, go for the "DSD charger" offered at DX for around $6,-.
This one is safe, as it switches off completely upon completion of charging. Nearly ALL other cheap chargers DON'T switch off, even when the LEDs on them turned to green!!!!! An example of this is the Trustfire TR-001.
Want a better one? Go for the Pila IBC-charger.


*Do not use this setup with 2X 18650 with the MN21!!* It will be severely overloaded and may even suffer an instaflash.

There are lots of other lamp-possibilities out there, like Lumens Factory lamps and Welch Allyn lamps in combination with Fivemegas "MN bi-pin adapter" (which is sold out at the moment - unfortunately!)

_If you ever plan to use the more powerful lamps like the WA1111, I strongly urge you to buy the AW 18650s. The other ones most likely are NOT capable of powering up these hot setups. The protection circuit in the cheaper ones will cut current before the filament even warms up!_

Timmo.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 15, 2010)

This is the cheapest LED upgrade:
http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Factory-P7-M-Head-Assembly_p_3248.html

My favorate was the LumensFactory IMR 700 lumen lamp: You need the 2 18650 holder.

http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Fa...reFire-M3-with-IMR-Batteries-ONLY_p_2839.html


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 16, 2010)

Mdocod also has 2X18650 and 3x17670 battery holders for more fun battery options:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/267085&highlight=18650


BTW the Lumens Factory head in BigChelis link now comes in a 3 mode 

http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Factory-P7-M-Head-Assembly-3-Level-Version_p_3539.html


----------



## jaundice (Jun 18, 2010)

Your best (and cheapest) bet is to pick up a mdocod 2x18650 holder and batteries. This will allow you to use your existing MN20 and MN21 bulbs. When those burn out, you can pick some less expensive Lumens Factory bulbs.

-John


----------



## fivemega (Jun 18, 2010)

*2 Protected C was my favorite but after disappearing of protected "C" cells, highest power mode is 2x26500.*


----------



## Justin Case (Jun 18, 2010)

FM, in Kestrel's post #3 above, he mentions petrev's short tail cup and 6S x 17500 holder. How is the threaded rod attached to the negative end in your 3x17670 holder? It looks like the rod is glued to the Delrin where it passes through a hole. Then it is held on the other side of the Delrin by a small nut. It seems that mod'ing your holder with a longer rod could give a 6S x 17500 holder with a low level of effort. What is the threading? It is smaller than the smallest threading I have -- 4-40. Is it 3-48?


----------



## phoenix1 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Mods for Surefire M-6*

*For you attention,*
*I have an old (7-8 years) M-6 that I would like to do something with. I've seen the threads with the battery mods, but would like to go LED. Or not? What would you all recommend for mods for this particular light?*
*Hate the current battery life, 6 x cr123 = 20 minutes? Sucks.*
*Any help and advice would be duly appreciated.*

*Thanks,*
*Phoenix1*


----------



## phoenix1 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Thank you for the instant response*
*I'm already burning 18650's on a Pila charger, so the carrier upgrade makes sense. I truly love my Fenix TK-30, so is it REALLY worth it to mod the M-6? Or sell it?*
*I've been on the fringes of your site for a couple, but am a REALLY hardcore flashaholic, as is mine is bigger than yours*
*Phoenix1*


----------



## fivemega (Jun 19, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> FM, in Kestrel's post #3 above, he mentions petrev's short tail cup and 6S x 17500 holder. How is the threaded rod attached to the negative end in your 3x17670 holder? It looks like the rod is glued to the Delrin where it passes through a hole. Then it is held on the other side of the Delrin by a small nut. It seems that mod'ing your holder with a longer rod could give a 6S x 17500 holder with a low level of effort. What is the threading? It is smaller than the smallest threading I have -- 4-40. Is it 3-48?



*I think you are talking about this kind of battery holders with longer center rod than this.
PM me if you need one.*


----------



## phoenix1 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Thank's very much for the info. You've given me alot of data to digest and choose from. Will let you know what I decide to do with the old burner*

*Phoenix1*


----------



## Justin Case (Jun 19, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *I think you are talking about this kind of battery holders with longer center rod than this.
> PM me if you need one.*



Yes, a longer center rod to accept 6 x 17500 in series to use in an M6 with Petrev's shot tail cup.

PM incoming.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 20, 2010)

@ Phoenix1: YES, it really makes sense to keep your M6! It's one of the greatest flashlights ever made... and now I see, you already have 18650s and a Pila charger, it makes all the more sense!

All you need to really make it shine again, is one (preferably two though) of those Mdocod "2X 18650 holder for M6" :twothumbs
His new model is even finer than the old one (which still does a great job - I have 5 of them and they all function perfectly).

So, KEEP IT, buy two of these battery holders and a fine lamp assembly for it (some good ones? The original Surefire MN15 or MN20, or the Lumens Factory HO-M3T or EO-M3T).
*Do not use this setup with MN21!* This one will be severely overdriven by 2X 18650s!

I can see you love your TK30, but you should take this M6 into the woods to make a comparison with your TK30.... chances are, you will prefer the M6 here, due to the excellent color rendering. Dark brown and dark green can be seen as separate colors, while your TK30 will more or less make these colors all BLACK.
Run time with the MN15 will be around two hours, for all others you should expect no more than one hour.

Have fun with your new born old buddy,

Timmo.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Mods for Surefire M-6*

As I already read your answers on other threads, I now know you already have 18650s and a Pila charger. So let's USE these!

The first question, LED or incan is not easy to answer from my side. It up to YOUR personal preference. Speaking personally, I would strongly advise to keep the incans in it, as there's really an _enormous _choice out there. This fact is one of the reasons the M6 is still so popular here.

Run time isn't going to be a big issue when having plenty of 18650s at hand :thumbsup:

For me, to be practical, run time should be at least around one hour per battery charge. For you, as a LED-guy, this may seem ridiculously short. If this is the case, you may want to consider the Surefire MN15 lamp assembly, this one draws just 1.15 Amps and will bring around two hours of run time. But that's about it. More is hardly possible, without getting deeply into modding parts and hardly available lamps from Welch Allyn...

Three lamps I really have some experience with, they are all in their way excellent:
*1. The Surefire MN15:* this is an excellent "X-LOLA" (Xtra-Low Output Lamp Assembly): it runs for two hours on 2X 18650 and will still give a large output. You can do >90% of all jobs with this light, I am not kidding! It has the "kidney-shaped" hot spot we have come to expect from SF lamps.
*2. The Surefire MN20:* big chance, this one is in the pack of your light (or in the light itself). It is the original standard lamp assembly. It draws more than 2 Amps, so run time is around one hour. It has the same shape of output, with a larger kidney and more overall output. A great one to have in the M6.
*3. The Lumens Factory HO-M3T:* this one just draws 2 Amps and will throw further than all lamps above! If you love throw, just go for this one, period. The hot spot is nearly perfectly round, and the focus of this one is just superb! I didn't test the EO-M3T yet, but I am sure for 99%: this one will have the same throwing capabilities, but will be even brighter :thumbsup:

If this is all still unacceptable to you, I would buy the 3-mode Turbo head for the M-series from Lumens Factory. This one throws out 950 emitter-lumens from its P7 LED, which is driven at a maximum of 2.8 Amps. The good thing is: it has three modes, so can be dimmed for a long run time. It accepts 6 to 13V input for a constant, regulated output! Color temperature is between 5000 and 5500K if I remember correctly. 

But, let's think about it... why not getting BOTH? These heads are swapped in seconds. In case of a black out, or just general "around-the-house" use, just mount the LED-head, in case you want to go into the woods or go camping (everything that involves "nature" so to say) just use the original head with some incan in it, and make sure to bring lots of 18650s 
AND at least one spare lamp assembly... although both the original SF as well as the Lumens Factory lamp assemblies have proven to be very, very reliable indeed, they _can _break... Murphy just _dictates_ this will happen on the first day of your trip, with no dealer in the neighborhood 

I hope this helps. Did you already see DM51's excellent "M6 shootout"?
This is still THE "holy bible" for M6 users... he describes lots of different lamp assemblies, all with beam shots, and tells what exactly is needed to run the different lamps. This thread is one of my all-time favorites on CPF, I learned a LOT from it, and it was _this _very thread that made me realize: "I GOT to have an M6!" :twothumbs
So, for further documentation about the various modding options, battery holders, bi-pin adapters, lamp compatibilities with certain battery-setups... go and see that thread!!

*EDIT: I now see, you are complaining about "6X CR123A and 20 minutes run time".
This means, you have the MN21 lamp in it!

WARNING: do NOT USE this lamp assembly with 2X 18650!!!! It will be severely overdriven by these batteries! Buy another lamp assembly BEFORE using 18650s!!
* 
Timmo.


----------



## phoenix1 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Mods for Surefire M-6*

* Wow, I'm sure glad I joined this forum. Thank you, Timmo, for the invaluable info on the M6. You're correct that I like LED's mostly because of runtime. I use my lights ALOT, at work and at home. I truly believe my neighbors hate me:devil: Oh well, between my "shining", level orange condition and 2nd Amendment rights, there's very little trouble in my hood.*
* I have read DM51's M6 bible many times, it takes a few reads to absorb all the info the master put into the post. His skills, knowledge and attention to detail are astounding. I am humbled.*
* I am very interested in the Lumens Factory 3 mode head and the HO-M3T (incan head assembly or bulb replacement?) Are there any reviews/tests out there on these units? That LF 3 mode looks flat wicked Who would have the best power unit for 18650's?*
* Again, Thank You for your attention and response, it is truly appreciated.*
*Jay*


----------



## DM51 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Mods for Surefire M-6*

You didn't need to start a second thread on this - the topic is exactly the same as your first one. I'm merging them.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 22, 2010)

What exactly do you mean with "a power unit for 18650s"?? Do you mean a charger? Or a battery holder? Or... neither of these?

The LF HO-M3T and EO-M3T are just lamp assemblies, and look very similar to the ones you already have from Surefire. 

Yes, I cannot recommend these lamp assemblies enough. You'll be amazed how far they throw and how good the beam shape is... and look at that price! In fact, we can speak of a bargain! It won't take long, and I will order another HO-M3T and my first EO-M3T 

Timmo.


----------

